# Ticking Sound Driving Me Nuts!!!



## Todd6790 (Sep 30, 2004)

Please Help,
I have owned my new 2004 Quicksilver GTO for all of three days and there is this terrible ticking sound coming from the engine compartment. It is loud enough that you can hear it sometimes over the radio. It sounds as though it is coming from the left hand side (drivers side) cylinder bank. I took it to my dealer today and the mechanic stated that it is simply the sound that the injectors make. I have owned fuel injected cars for 15 years now and I have never, ever, heard them make this much racket. The real issue with this is that the sound comes and goes. If it was the injectors, wouldn't they make this sound all of the time? My guess was that there was something wrong with an the oil pump and maybe at times there was not enough lubrication getting to the left cylinder bank. If anyone else has had this problem, please let me know if there is a sollution. I love the car otherwise and it is a blast, but I can't stand this noise. 
Thanks,
Todd6790


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

(hmm, accidentally hit the wrong key and the browser seems to have lost the window I was typing in... hope this doesn't double post)

Anyway... No ticking in mine, nor the one I took for a test drive, nor any of the couple other 04's I've met.

Have the dealer start up one of their other GTOs.


--- Larry


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

Make sure that the dealer documents the ticking noise on the repair order and that you get a copy. If something mechanical happens to the engine after you are out of warranty, and it's possibly related to the noise, then you should be covered past 36k. In house good will warranty can be performed up to 60K. 

Brian


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Does this ticking come about 1.5 minutes after start up and go away after engine gets to NOT ?

Or, is it constant, always there, hot - cold, idle - at speed ?


----------



## Todd6790 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Response*

It is usually more random. I have put through injector cleaner since my first post and we don't seem to be hearing it as much. My only worry is that it is disappearing because our weather has become a lot colder than it was when the sound was occuring. The thing that did worry me was that it came and went, which sounds to me like something is not working correctly when it is a certain temp and then when the temp changes, it works agains. I guess I am in a wait and see mode right now.
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## RickB (Sep 25, 2004)

I have absolutely zero ticking noise. The dealer is full of sh*t. I have built several LS1 motors including the 427 in my 99 WS6. I never had any loud ticking in any of them, either before or after. Take it to another dealership.

Rick


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

RickB said:


> I have absolutely zero ticking noise. The dealer is full of sh*t. I have built several LS1 motors including the 427 in my 99 WS6. I never had any loud ticking in any of them, either before or after. Take it to another dealership.
> 
> Rick


I agree and this is my 3rd LS1 = No ticking.


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

RickB said:


> I have absolutely zero ticking noise. The dealer is full of sh*t. I have built several LS1 motors including the 427 in my 99 WS6. I never had any loud ticking in any of them, either before or after. Take it to another dealership.
> 
> Rick


Same here -- NO ticking noise.

Before leaving for another dealership, slip on a steel-toe boot and stop at the first dealership. Ask the mechanic to drop trou and bend over. Show him how you can replicate the sound with an "injector" of your own.

These guys have nothing but contempt for the customer. Tell 'em anything and maybe they'll go away.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Do you hear the ticking noise inside the car with the windows up or can you only hear it with windows down? In other words is it loud inside but not outside? 
I have several GMC pickups in the fleet that have been delivered new with the grommets in the fire wall for the wiring etc... displaced partially or fully. I also have a 99 Sierra( 5.3litre ) that was delivered with a louder tick in the motor than all the others and most of it went away after the first oil change which I did at 500 miles to try to stop it. It definitely quieted down. Its still in the fleet with 231,000 miles on it with only 1 failed injector, a worn out IAC motor, and it still runs side by side with a 02 in the fleet.


----------



## Todd6790 (Sep 30, 2004)

The sound seemed to die down when I put through some injector cleaner, I am going to change the oil today, Mobil 1 5-30 with Mobil 1 filter, this afternoon, maybe that will take care of the rest of the problem. I appreciate the info. Have a good weekend.


----------



## leaftye (Oct 11, 2004)

Does the ticking sound like a sewing machine? If it does, unfortunately it's normal. Any of the aftermarket shaft-mounted rocker kit will be much quieter. If the ticking is coming from the bottom of the engine, then it's probably the o-ring on the oil pump, but that's a big problem that I've only heard about on older cars. I can't believe it'd be your injectors. I've never noticed the injectors over valvetrain noise, and to hear it, I've always had to use the screwdrivers against the ear technique.

Eugene


----------

